# Max number of spacers on Easton EA90 SLX?



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

Does anyone know the max number of spacers I can use with the Easton carbon steerer SLX road fork? I know that you cannot use too many since the steerer is carbon. Thanks!


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

The answer can be dependent on the stack height/rise of the stem, but the manufactuers have been pushing for a maximum of 4cm spacers to be used with forks with carbon steerers. Practically speaking, anything more than 4cm does bring up the question of whether or not the frame is a good match for the rider.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Does it say there is a limit?

If not, you can put as many of them as you want. Some say to even put a spacer on top of your stem like a 2.5mm but nobody does that either. 

Unless they say you can't do it, you probably can. 

Carbon fiber will EXPLODE!


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

from the easton technical section on forks http://www.eastonbike.com/downloadable_files_unprotected/instal_instr/fork_07-EN.pdf

"The spacer stack below the stem must not exceed 50 mm
(Figure 4).
• A carbon steerer tube must extend 7-8 mm above the top of the stem clamp and have a 10 mm spacer installed between the stem and the top cap (Figure 5)."


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

You could easily fit 50 (1mm) spacers in there.


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

Thanks guys! 5 cm is plenty of space for me. I just want to be sure and ride safe with the carbon steerer. I'm usually more of a ti, aluminum, or steel guy. The carbon is a bit of a stretch for me.


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

I could have sworn that 3cm was the max recommended by the instruction manual for my EC90slx. I was looking for it but didn't find it.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

*Not in any manuals or anything...*

But I think a lot of guys use 

1.5 x steerer thickness = max spacer height

I've seen more. Meh.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

"Not in any manuals or anything... "

yep, it isn't mention in the installation literature that comes with the fork, only on the web site. The real drag is finding out that placing the stem against the upper bearing cap of the steerer like the pros do isn't recommended. kind of dangererous.


----------



## Bontrager (Feb 7, 2006)

So you HAVE to have a little nubbin on top. Wow..


----------

